# Streaming from Roamio to EDGE ?



## symbiat (Jun 28, 2005)

Is it possible to stream from my Roamio Plus to an EDGE for Antenna box on the same network ?


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

Yes, as long as they are also on the same TiVo account.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Ditto.

See: Tivo Multi-Room Streaming


----------



## Dan Cour (Jul 16, 2020)

krkaufman said:


> Ditto.
> 
> See: Tivo Multi-Room Streaming


I get this response when I check Devices: " Your Tivo box is not connected to the network so the other boxes canot see it." ??? (It says that it is connected.)


----------



## Old Roamio 0 (Jul 19, 2020)

On another thread someone mentioned that one has to call tivo to change the owner of an Edge antennae dvr that one bought at CM from said Channel master to the personal account that the other tivo is on on the network. I don't know, mines does not arrive until later this week.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Old Roamio 0 said:


> On another thread someone mentioned that one has to call tivo to change the owner of an Edge antennae dvr that one bought at CM from said Channel master to the personal account that the other tivo is on on the network. I don't know, mines does not arrive until later this week.


I would expect the customer would need to register a new EDGE for Antenna purchased via ChannelMaster the same as they would any prior TiVo box purchased through a third-party retailer. The only exception has ever been TiVo boxes purchased directly via TiVo, with those boxes being automatically added to the TiVo account associated with the purchase at the time they're shipped.


----------



## Old Roamio 0 (Jul 19, 2020)

Thanks. I think it had something to do with "a,i,a,a" vs "a,a,a,a"


----------



## Old Roamio 0 (Jul 19, 2020)

I have a Tivo Edge now. I bought one during the Black Friday sale. I had to call Tivo to get it on my account.. It came with instructions, but the instructions did not work. Typing the label's tivo device number into the Tivo site while I was logged into my account just caused a red error message to pop up on the tivo site. [it did not work]. - I called Tivo -. The lady said it was already activated - by Channel Master. She switched it easy. It can see and transfer programs from the Roamio now. That seems like how channelmaster derived tivos works currently, like someone else said in another thread .


----------

